
How to kill yourself in Python - vram22
http://jugad2.blogspot.com/2016/08/how-to-kill-yourself-in-python.html
======
hactually
Not a very insightful article - you might be better off reading this
[http://lasr.cs.ucla.edu/vahab/resources/signals.html](http://lasr.cs.ucla.edu/vahab/resources/signals.html)

~~~
vram22
>Not a very insightful article

Not sure whether are referring to my post itself, or the links to Unix signals
in it. In any case:

\- my post was not even meant to be insightful (if you thought that was the
intention) - it was just a small fun one, showing that the current process can
kill itself; the added 2 links about signals was just extra info as a starting
point (only) for beginners; I am not responsible for the quality of Wikipedia
links (1, see 2); I put in a link to a google search for Unix signals too, and
finally, caveat lector (2, see 1).

\- the article you linked to does not seem complete. Probably no one article
can be unless they put in more effort. Even the K&R or K&P (3, 4) section on
signal handling in C, talks about certain issues, and why a naive approach may
not be okay. And even that was from way back, when signals were a lot simpler,
and did not have the sigset, sigaction and other functions that they acquired
later ...

(3) Kernighan and Ritchie book - The C Programming Language

(4) Kernighan and Pike book - The Unix Programming Environment

